# WARNING MAY CONTAIN SPOLIERS - Harry Potter 6 for those who have read the Book



## Edna (Mar 19, 2005)

Thought it was a great idea of Dizzis to have a thread for those who've read the book and want to discuss the story so how about here?

So who cried? I was desperately hoping for a get out and was very upset that there wasn't one (its to JKRs credit that she didn't but hey what a loss). Also thought the final pages were brilliantly written.

Also what about Snape? That was unexpected.

Catch up with you soon.


Edna


----------



## REC (Jun 16, 2004)

I had a feeling it was going to be who it was but really expected him to be saved or regenerate (I know sad or what).
Always knew Snape was up to know good  
How clever for JKR to leave the ending like she did, makes you thirsty for more  
She'd better hurry up & get the next installment finshed!! 

Roz


----------



## sarah... (Feb 18, 2005)

hi

yes i was expecting him to be able to withstand it, but my idea is that snape saw how badly he was hurt and decided that he couldnt help him anyway, so to keep his cover he put him out of his misery, and ran off...if you look he doesnt actually say snape no...he says *severus.....severus please* i think he knew he was a gonner!  and that this would be a great way of still being able to go under cover...also he didnt hurt harry when he was firing spells at him, he simply deflecting them.. the saddest lines were.* harry knew the pheonix had left hogwarts, just as he knew dumbledore had left too, left harry forever.* at which point i bawled my eyes out.     i need another book to read....ros whats your favourite book of all time?  love sarah


----------



## REC (Jun 16, 2004)

Can't really say I have a favourite book, have read & enjoyed so many,
but I can say that I really enjoyed The Jamie & Claire stories by Diana Gabaldon, Cross stitch, Voyager etc.


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Thank you for starting this thread for me, i was too upset monday to do it.

Well My 2 brothers in canada and I discused Harry Potter over IM last night, 
and we are all agreed it was, as Ron would say *"Bloody Brilliant" *

I was worried for a while that it may have been Hermione especially when they said the'd steped over a body and hermione wasnt mentioned!
I thought that Malfroy was going to be a gonner for most of the book, but Snape did it because of the unbreakable vow. I cant believe DD was so taken in by him all those years? 
so whats going to happen next? Is hogwarts no more? how will Harry/they survive without DD wisdom and knowledge and protection?
I have thought about his portrait in the headmasters study will he continue to help from that??
have you worked out the initals on the fake Horcrux? R.A.B?? 
my only critasism was that the from when dd and harrys returned back to hogsmede the ending was very quick. 
~dizzi~


----------



## Edna (Mar 19, 2005)

Interesting theory Roz...I don't know what to make of Snape...I don't think Dumbledore is guilty of many misjudgements. Also after the 5th book I actually had some sympathy for him. It will be interesting to read the next book (hopefully quicker than 2 years).

Dizzi, someone suggested that it had to be Dumbledore as Harry has to face Voldemort on his own without the chance of anyone stepping in to help. As it turns out their logic was flawless. 

I don't think Hogwarts will close, in some ways its a character in itself. I think Harrys quest for Voldemort will be based there particularly as Voldemort has a fondness for the place...no idea about those initials, but thought that whoever it is will or is going to be an ally in the final book...believe that Slughorn will have more of a role to play. 

I know what you mean about the pace of the book. It really romped along I must admit though that I thought it was better than HP5 which dragged in places and should have ended sooner.

See you later.


Edna


----------



## sarah... (Feb 18, 2005)

hello,
what am i going to do?? i cant stop thinking about it, and i really need other books,please any suggestions!? i have started harry potter 1 again and am on last chapter! ahhhhhhhhhh fond fond memories, only thing is , everytime dd is mentioned, i want to cry, and think of the pheonix lament to dumbledore, oh dear oh dear oh dear.  love to all, sarah...xxx


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone,

hope you dont mind me joining u all,  i loved harry potter 6, cant beleive i finished it in 10 days, it was fabulous.

i was soo sad when dumbledore had died and harry, ron and co were in the hospital wing and all they could hear was fawkes singing for DD, i cried and cried for ages.

i kept thinking that snape was going to go back and help dd, but it never happened.

its making me sad to think about,

better go

deborahx


----------



## Fee (May 8, 2003)

Hi - I'm a bit late to this thread - hope you don't mind me joining too.  I have read No.6 twice now. 
I did enjoy it - and I love the flashes of brilliance from JKR. Her imagination is amazing. I still love No.4 the best - but this was great. I felt she was slightly writing Dumbledore and Snape to the film characters - but that's only a slight niggle. 
I sobbed, not when Dumbledore died, because the action kept going, but when Fawkes sung the lament - that really got me going .
I think the real thing now is who do we think R A B is
My guess is Sirius's brother - who predeceased Sirius it says at the beginning. Can't wait for No.7 now.

Fee xxxxxxxxx

PS - Debs, just read that you sobbed at the same bit as me


----------



## Edna (Mar 19, 2005)

Hi Fee,

Yeah JKR on form is very good indeed.

My favourite HP book though is No 3. Dementers are one of the scariest monsters I've ever encountered.

Like your idea about RAB. Roll on book 7.


Edna


----------

